# YCB and BRW Reelfoot



## SENC (Aug 21, 2014)

The barrel was stabilized by Mel at Wood Dynamics, and finished with CA. The insert was simply polished and waxed. This one is for a close family friend.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0508_zps7a0ee1a3.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0506_zpsbbe3a17c.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0505_zpsea12c7e2.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/SAM_0504_zpsa06c69de.jpg~original

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks awesome together!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2014)

NICE call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice work Henry! That is a classic combo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Aug 21, 2014)

Awesome Henry. Wonderful job as usual.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 21, 2014)

Another stunner! Great wood combo!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 21, 2014)

That's one lucky friend. Great looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Aug 21, 2014)

Great looking call Henry really like that combo!!! 

Mark

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 21, 2014)

Amazing once again!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 21, 2014)

Henry that is one sweet looking call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 21, 2014)

I didn't want to be friends with Henry but to get a call like that I guess I will be his friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 22, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I didn't want to be friends with Henry but to get a call like that I guess I will be his friend



You don't have to be friends with Henry... Befriending the rest of the family would do the trick.

Nicely done, Henry!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice looking call. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

